# Stihl trimmer comparison



## lukeembry123 (May 14, 2017)

Stihl 91r vs stihl km130r. I bought a new 91r a month ago and use it for trimming around the house and love it. I just ran across the km130r kombi with all the attachments and bought it all for what I think is a good deal. None of the attachments had even been used except the motor and blower. Haven't gotten it yet so looking for input. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC (May 14, 2017)

Don't have either, but read a lot on another forum--the 130 will blow the 91 away--much more powerful from what I read!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 14, 2017)

The 130 is a hoss. Most never think the 90 (or newer 91) is lacking power until they run a 130. 130 torque is just monstrous. It may well come down to how you use it though. Early 130 models were a big lacking in throttle response. Made gobs of torque but didn't rev very fast. Seemed to be better in later production. Overall the statement "there ain't no replacement for displacement" seems to hold true for the power hungry amongst us. Weight is so close as to make it a non-issue. Comes down to which makes power the way you like? Both are excellent tools with a fat power band. The 130 just has more. The Kombi system does add a little weight. Maybe enough to tip the scales if you're running it for long periods of time. But if you need/ like the power... we'll, not much else comes close. It's a beast.


----------

